# Updating iPad to IOS5 DELETED ALL apps and content!



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

Despite backing up and syncing before updating, the update wipes your iPad clean and gives it to you as a new iPad with IOS5 installed after the update.

Tried to SYNC in order to restore my apps and content, but this failed to restore anything.

Am now using RESTORE to hopefully revert to before stupidly updating to IOS5.

Beware.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Did you have the iPad setup for manual manage apps and media?

Z.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Mine didn't do that. After the update, it restored all of my apps and data. You didn't unplug it too soon, by any chance?


----------



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

zarquon said:


> Did you have the iPad setup for manual manage apps and media?
> 
> Z.


Uncertain. 

It sounds like you're suggesting there were settings in my system that caused this to happen. No doubt.

But there was nothing on screen in the update process that warned me this would happen in any way that a non-geek like myself would understand.

Suggestions on how to undo the damage would be appreciated, though. I use my iPad for business and I wasn't expecting to spend this evening trying to revert this update in order to be employable in the morning.

I just thought I'd post my experience here so others don't go through the same aggravation. Thanks.


----------



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

hayesk said:


> Mine didn't do that. After the update, it restored all of my apps and data. You didn't unplug it too soon, by any chance?


Nothing on screen said I shouldn't unplug. Indicated that the update had completed and I was ready to go.

iPad gave me all the set up info for iCloud, etc. But once that all finished, there were no apps or content other than factory apps.

I assume this happened because Sync Apps was unchecked? (Yet that is ALWAYS checked whenever I sync my iPad. Did I uncheck it? Not that I know of.)

When will I learn not to update on the first day of release?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

You probably pulled it too early. When I updated, the iPad it said it was ready to rock, but if you looked at the iTunes window it was still doing quite a bit of work restoring apps, contacts and mail.

Perhaps revert to your backup before you updated to iOS 5.


----------



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

Apparently I'm not the only one who didn't get it. Googling this brings up a LOT of chatter on the internet about the update deleting apps without warning.


----------



## ZoDouble (Oct 13, 2011)

Well my iPad 2 is STILL plugged in and has been since my iOS 5 upgrade and it STILL wiped everything. I will not upgrade my iPhone until I get to the bottom of this :-(

Another first day fail...


----------



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

I found that reconnecting my iPad and making sure sync apps is selected, (as well as every other pertinent tab in iTunes is checked for whether you want it or not, like email accounts and calendars, etc), gets the apps back. Data remains lost and must be reloaded.

The big problem is that there was data in apps that is permanently lost because it wasn't backed up by iTunes - despite me choosing to according to the update screens. 

I can't believe Jobs' would have let this happen. At least I like to believe that. Doesn't bode well, though.


----------



## ZoDouble (Oct 13, 2011)

Well if I go to iTunes Store I found that it still has all the apps I purchased...as always has been the problem with Apple unfortunately an ugly stain, is that they always want to assume all music you have on your device is stolen or pirated. I have quite an extensive CD collection for years that I have copied over to iTunes. All my music is still gone that I transferred over (about 800 songs). Looking for a way to get that back if possible.

You have to get apps directly from Apple so there is no issue there but, the music you brought in yourself--seems like I'm hosed for the moment...


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Flipstar said:


> You probably pulled it too early. When I updated, the iPad it said it was ready to rock, but if you looked at the iTunes window it was still doing quite a bit of work restoring apps, contacts and mail.


+1
I did the same with my iPhone, there is no Synching warning anymore, just a small circle turning at the top. 
Luckily when I plugged it back in it said "Restarting Restore" but I still had a few apps missing and no folders.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Also The sync took HOURS and then I re-pushed sync and it took another hour to get art works, genius, etc.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

This is more or less standard for major iOS updates. Once the update is done you NEED to restore (not just resync, though you need to do that as well) from the backup that you made before the update to get your data back.

Basically, the restore puts your data back (including app data) as well as photos, etc. The resync puts the content back (music, videos, apps).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

If you haven't already, if you control (or right) click on your iOS device in iTunes you can choose "Restore From Backup...". This will restore the backup iTunes did before updating to iOS 5. (It won't revert to iOS 4 from 5)

Anecdotally I've had some major updates fail to restore correctly the first time and choosing Restore From backup would then set it back up. Never had an issue with loading iOS 5 on 4 devices.


----------



## Sugith (Jan 6, 2010)

The loss of apps and data happened with my iPhone update as well. Given my experience with iPad, I was especially careful and read the screens as closely as I could. Backed up the iPhone BEFORE upgrading, etc.

Still was screwed up and am now in process of using RESTORE.

Additional disaster: 9 GIGS of "Other" listed when iPhone finally reappeared after first upgrade attempt. Googling this, suggests MAJOR problems if you have more than a couple of hundred Megs of "Other." IOS 5 gave me 9 gigs.

Keeping fingers crossed...

Not what I expected in updating to IOS 5: both my iPad and iPhone required extensive handholding and restoring to make this update work. 

Beware, be warned and perhaps wait would be my advice.


----------

